# rbvrs?



## ncsorice (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,  My doc is interested in getting a rate for our RBVRS and locality.  I have looked on the federal registry and the cms web site.  It looks very complicated to figure out.  He said he doesn't want that... he wants a chart with the amount for our area... any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 5, 2008)

See if this is what you need.  Click on the RVU08AR link then select the PPRRVU08 icon.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PhysicianFee...=ascending&itemID=CMS1205008&intNumPerPage=10


----------

